# KAS - Kasbah Resources



## bowman (18 August 2009)

Just a heads up on a potential speccy runner.
A mention yesterday by Robin Bromby : -

http://www.theaustralian.news.com.au/business/story/0,,25940053-15023,00.html


----------



## Chargin8 (24 September 2010)

Why the big jump today?
I dont see any news from them.
I was about to buy today after a newsletter tipoff...
80% jump at opening.


----------



## DVEOUS (24 September 2010)

Broker recommendations out to buy.

I pity those that got sucked in at 0.27.


----------



## Ajax (24 September 2010)

Diggers and Drillers newsletter strong buy recommendation...letter emailed to subscribers after market close on Thursday. Said to buy up to 30% from previous close. Looks like some bought at 50% above previous close.


----------



## Chargin8 (24 September 2010)

Wasnt it 100%?
It jumped to 27c and closed at 13.5 I think?



Ajax said:


> Diggers and Drillers newsletter strong buy recommendation...letter emailed to subscribers after market close on Thursday. Said to buy up to 30% from previous close. Looks like some bought at 50% above previous close.


----------



## Buckfont (24 September 2010)

Chargin8 said:


> Wasnt it 100%?
> It jumped to 27c and closed at 13.5 I think?




Chagrin8, time to do a bit more reading and research. It`s correct that the recommendation was to buy at up to 30% above the closing price.

KAS closed yesterday at 0.14c. 30% on that would have have a high end buy of 0.182c. Buying above that I`d sense wouldn`t have been prudent unless it was a large no of shares. There is always a pullback with D+D. Nice tho if folk got in at 0.05c.

Funny how chagrin in french means sadness and sorrow. Hope you`re feeling better a matin


----------



## Chargin8 (24 September 2010)

Its chaRgin not chagrin
I didnt buy. Dont know why you assumed I did....??
What I was saying is people were buying at 27 which is 100% from 13.5... (14 you say). Ajax commented that people went to 50% and I was correcting.



Buckfont said:


> Chagrin8, time to do a bit more reading and research. It`s correct that the recommendation was to buy at up to 30% above the closing price.
> 
> KAS closed yesterday at 0.14c. 30% on that would have have a high end buy of 0.182c. Buying above that I`d sense wouldn`t have been prudent unless it was a large no of shares. There is always a pullback with D+D. Nice tho if folk got in at 0.05c.
> 
> Funny how chagrin in french means sadness and sorrow. Hope you`re feeling better a matin


----------



## Buckfont (24 September 2010)

Chargin8 said:


> Its chaRgin not chagrin
> I didnt buy. Dont know why you assumed I did....??
> What I was saying is people were buying at 27 which is 100% from 13.5... (14 you say). Ajax commented that people went to 50% and I was correcting.




Never assumed that you did buy. Just stating facts. I recognise that I read your name wrongly and apologise for that. Just the post was a little misleading, and being dyslexic I`ll leave it at that cause I`m off to see the 2nd half of the footy.


----------



## Chargin8 (24 September 2010)

Oh the comment on the "reading and research" looked like advice for someone who invested..



Buckfont said:


> Never assumed that you did buy.


----------



## Buckfont (24 September 2010)

Chargin8 said:


> Oh the comment on the "reading and research" looked like advice for someone who invested..




 I dont hold,I dont give advice,and my apology appears wasn`t satisfactory. thanks for the thanks. End of story. Just hope you make your fortune, Chargin8, with the deepest of respects.


----------



## First Timer (18 October 2010)

What are peoples thoughts on this stock? up 12% this morning after the trading halt. Looks promising for longer term?


----------



## Gringotts Bank (8 November 2010)

Apparently Diggers and Drillers are in Morocco at the moment, looking at KAS. :hammer:

Can any subscribers confirm/deny this?  Thanks.


----------



## Buckfont (8 November 2010)

Gringotts Bank said:


> Apparently Diggers and Drillers are in Morocco at the moment, looking at KAS. :hammer:
> 
> Can any subscribers confirm/deny this?  Thanks.




Yep, that`s correct. To quote:-

This is an unusually hectic couple of weeks for me, and the routine should settle down once I get back from the Kasbah site visit in Morocco.


----------



## Gringotts Bank (8 November 2010)

Thanks buck.  Any chance of a new price target from them, or will they stick with their original estimates?


----------



## Buckfont (8 November 2010)

Gringotts Bank said:


> Thanks buck.  Any chance of a new price target from them, or will they stick with their original estimates?




Not too sure if they have given a target price. Maybe some chartists may have a better handle there.

As 0f Nov 4, it`s 41 days since the original tip of a buy at 0.237c entry price which gives an annualised gain of 387%, (their words).


----------



## pixel (18 April 2011)

On another Forum, "Hungry" reported that D&D had KAS as a Buy in their latest cribsheet. Maybe that explains today's price & volume breakout.
When a mate told me about it, I managed to snatch a few at 29c; let's see how things pan out. 35.5 and 39c are my short-term targets; stop-loss at close below 29c.




Longer-term, there has been support at the 50% level of the 12-month range; that bodes rather well *if 44c* can be broken. Wait 'n' see.


----------



## mr. jeff (18 April 2011)

Hi Pixel,
I don't think that is the reason this has moved today. I haven't had time to look into it, but this stock has been doing very little for a while, I have been watching due to the D&D thing. 
Will check and see if I can find anything....nope.
must be a 3b coming...


----------



## springhill (12 September 2012)

MC - $72m
SP - 18c
Shares - 396m
Options - NQ
Cash - $28.5m

*Top 20 Shareholders*
IFC (World Bank) 15.8 %
African Lion 15.1 %
Mgmt. & Directors 3.1 %
Balance top 20 23.8 %

*Shareholders Who Need Tin*
Transamine (trader) 3.3 %
Traxys (trader) 3.3 %
Thaisarco (smelter) 2.0 %

*Drilling Commences at Bou El Jaj Tin Project*
Diamond drilling has commenced at Kasbah’s 100% owned Bou El Jaj (“BLJ”) Tin Project in Morocco.
A 5,000m diamond drilling program has commenced with two diamond drill rigs operating and a third rig scheduled to begin drilling in early October.
The objective of this first phase drilling program is to test the potential for shallow tin mineralisation mineable by surface mining methods to 200m below the natural surface
Four areas of outcropping tin mineralisation totalling approximately 2,100m of strike length have been identified in the 3,100m of mapped tourmaline-altered rocks in the Ain Karma Trend.

*Toyota Tsusho Corporation (TTC) trades ≈ 8% of global tin market.*
TTC can earn 20% interest in Achmmach by making 4 staged payments and signing a JV agreement
Kasbah has received T0 + T1 + T2 = $16,000,000
T3 due 90 days post completion of DFS
Development funding opportunity through JOGMEC


----------



## mr. jeff (13 September 2012)

The stage may well be set for a move on KAS as it has really come back in price even as it has proved up a resource and kept steadily drilling, whilst supported by serious market players.




3 year weekly showing a big drop in volume, and the retreat from great highs prior.
I put some lines on there to confuse everyone at levels that may be significant.

Although I have never entered I am watching. It is possible a run up may occur with am improvement in risk appetite through all the money printing and stimulus planned and possible in the near future. Whether this eventuates and helps exploring tin stocks is another matter.




Thanks srpinghill for highlighting the stock though, as it is certainly becoming more and more attractive, with such prospective ground and more drilling providing more news flow... will keep an eye on it.


----------



## Ann (6 January 2019)

KAS did a 10 to 1 share Consolidation on 2/1/2019.  This was approved by stockholders on the 20 of December 2018. There has been no trading since the 19 of December 2018. Consolidations are bad enough but when you are totally trapped even if you read your annual report it seems horribly unethical. Legal of course, all legal! 

*WEALTH WARNING: This stock has been subject to a Consolidation in the past and may at some time in the future cause you to lose all your invested capital. Better value elsewhere.*


----------



## System (23 September 2020)

On September 22nd, 2020, Kasbah Resources Limited (KAS) was removed from the ASX's Official List in accordance with Listing Rule 17.11, after security holders resolved to remove KAS from the Official List.


----------

